# Plus size costume question



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Adult-Costumes/Female/Plus/_/N-3iZjZ2y/results1.aspx

http://www.womanwithin.com/Search/SearchResults.aspx?SearchHeader=halloween costumes


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yes i found quite a few good ones there i was wondering if anyone had actually bought something themselves here...i am reading reviews and hoping for the best.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I have never tried this place but I really like the looks of some of there stuff
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=51,1815&dispRow=1814


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Just some idea's, in a plus size 22. Most store costumes I've seen for women are always so slutty.

Gowns/Jackets etc, maybe Vampire or Witch use:

http://cgi.ebay.com/medieval-gothic...0-22-24-/150478171234?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK
http://cgi.ebay.com/MEDIEVAL-GOTHIC...-size-20-22-/150384858029?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/GoTHiC-Black-Co...ian-GoTH-22-/260353832115?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Victorian-R...kirt-3XL-22-/260635188546?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts
http://cgi.ebay.com/VICTORIAN-Woman...Costume-22-/140438673183?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses
http://cgi.ebay.com/LADIES-VICTORIA...S-SZ-22-/300389979717?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goth-Red-Rose-V...ss-18-20-22-/350370944662?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/GoTH-Black-BUST...AT-UK-20-22-/250678414122?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-CRUSHED-VEL...-COAT-22-24-/350271999450?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CRUSHED-V...-size-22-24-/350271997998?pt=Women_s_Clothing
http://cgi.ebay.com/Medieval-Vampir...stume-XXXL-20-22-/360281366906?pt=AU_Costumes
http://www.wackyplanet.com/goth-maiden-witch-plus-size-costume.html
http://recollections.biz/Merchant2/...e=R&Product_Code=41008&Category_Code=mourning
http://steampunkthreads.com/Merchan...e=S&Product_Code=SPREC091004&Category_Code=D4

This lady makes gowns in plus sizes
http://shop.ebay.com/vbkast/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Victoria Hats, Fascinators
http://cgi.ebay.com/VICTORIAN-LADIE...-WIDE-HAT-/260647091542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
http://cgi.ebay.com/Victorian-Ladie...iding-Hat-/370414538354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
http://cgi.ebay.com/emo-punk-gothic...-TOP-HATS-/140437349250?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Top-Hat-Bow-Feather-Lace-Veil-Hair-Clip-/370418140715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


Ghost:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONG-WHITE-MEDI...ESS-Plus-Size-22-/330457808773?pt=AU_Costumes
http://cgi.ebay.com/WHITE-MEDIEVAL-...oak-Top-/330456627671?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've purchased costumes from Spirit before - but never online. I'm a plus-size with ample ~assets~ on top and bottom. (I'm a curvy girl)

I've found that the only way to be truly sure it's going to fit me is to try them on. 

The only way I'd order a costume online is if it's a loose outfit that isn't form fitting.
OR if I'd ordered from that manufacturer before and know for sure that their sizing runs small/true/large and know exactly what size to get. 

Last couple of Halloweens, my costumes have been handmade or real clothing that has been modified. It helps that I know how to sew and learned that skill from a theater costume department in college.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you everyone for the help and advice!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, I am a plus-size girl myself and I was looking to be Red Riding Hood that is a werewolf. I tried the slutty Little Red Riding Hood for plus sizes on-line and lets just say, I send it back and got my money back... I learnt that just because it said "this size" dont mean that it really is that size and will fit ya great. Plus there was this problem that it hardly covered my butt. Sooooo, that was the last time I attempted it. Other then that, my mother and I put our heads together to see what we could come up with.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

This made me laugh, some of these are for the bedroom only! No doubt written by a man.

http://www.islandcrisis.net/2009/10/plus-size-halloween-costumes-women-2009/


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> This made me laugh, some of these are for the bedroom only! No doubt written by a man.
> 
> http://www.islandcrisis.net/2009/10/plus-size-halloween-costumes-women-2009/



I guess they only have small bolts of fabric, so that's all they can come up with? Ofcourse dressing like that can be fun too, but it gets tiring when that's almost the only types of costumes the Halloween stores carry for women. Not ALL have to be slutty. That's why I haven't bought a costume since 2001. Besides making them are so much more fun and you're guaranteed no one will be dressed like you.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

triplej2002 said:


> I guess they only have small bolts of fabric, so that's all they can come up with? Ofcourse dressing like that can be fun too, but it gets tiring when that's almost the only types of costumes the Halloween stores carry for women. Not ALL have to be slutty. That's why I haven't bought a costume since 2001. Besides making them are so much more fun and you're guaranteed no one will be dressed like you.


Exactly, you only have to look in this forum to see the amazing costumes people have created


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am going to be Plus-size bride of Frankenstien. I am looking forward to it. My mom and I have an idea how we want to do it. I am not going with the FULL size body cover white outfit that she always wear. I thought it was time to update that look. =]


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel you, it's so hard to tell with costumes. I've personally never ordered a costume online ever, because I'm so picky. However, I have zero sewing skills whatsoever! Usually I throw something together myself from thrift store and garage sale finds and my own closet, but this year I'm going as a drowned sailor. I'm going to paint myself pale blue, string some kind of seaweed look-a-like in my hair, and wear a sailor dress with shredded tights. However, the dress part is turning into the most difficult. I want a dress I'll wear again, since I oft dress up just for the heck of it, and I think my only choices are going to be online. Eeps, I'm scared


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

We make all our own costumes at this point. Too much frustration for my wife and I to try and buy something. I understand how that isn't for everyone though and I wish you the best in finding something you'll love.

Also... Thank all that is holy and most of what isn't for "plus-sized" women!!!!!! Love you ladies!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

I've ordered a few things from this place. It's called Sanctuarie. It sells clothing mostly, but they have a few Halloween costume/Gothic type things as well as custom cloaks. 

http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/readforhal.html

They go up to size 9X, so those of us ...ahem...women of _substance_, can find something that doesn't a) make us feel like a sausage in a casing and b) make us feel like we ought to be charging by the hour.

Also.. they have a GREAT selection of Halloween Tee shirts that anyone can wear. 

My favorites are these

http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/gotblwhorblr.html 
http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/neskhaplsisu.html
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/sanctuarie-net_2120_74862755


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is just more of us to love---or haunt!

I love the skeleton hands t-shirt. I can only imagine the looks one would get with the placement of the hands. 

TFS, I am off to look through the dresses.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Whynotgirl? I was wondering if you had an idea of what you want to dress up as? Or do you maybe need ideas? I agree with what everyone said about buying the online costumes. That is tough. But changing regular clothes and adding costume accents can make it custom fit for you and also makes a unique costume others cannot buy. 

Costumes like gypsies or fortune tellers are great with the scarves and layers of clothes and jewelry. Pirate women aren't usually small anyway or bar maid from earlier times. Also from the renaissance era, the 'plump' and curvy women were the sexy women. 

There are also high end costume shops around (depending on where you live) that will have sizes closer to what you want and some will even alter as needed. The unfortunate part is that it will cost you. 

I have always had the curves and it is tough to find sizes that fit just so no matter what size you are. 

Let us know if you have an idea for what you want and I am sure we can all help with ideas.

J


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

This year im a tad swamped so i was considering odering a 2x figuring it might fit or be too big . either way fine. my first pick was the wicked witch of the west costume.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay so I was searching and here is what I found just now: http://www.costumediscounters.com/returns-exchanges.html Not sure if it is a reputable site or not, maybe someone else here would know or you could research it. It has free product/size exchange shipping. I will let you know later if I come up with something else.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have ordered a lot of stuff over the years from BuyCostumes, and have always been satisfied with the quality of merchandise and the service. I ordered a costume one year and the wig wasn't in the package when it arrived, the party was in 2 days and I was fit to be tied. I called, and they overnighted me the wig at no cost to me and no questions asked. I have returned things as well, never a problem.

And I bought the 1x wicked witch of the west costume, and it fit great. I usually wear a women's size 16/18. Here's a pic:


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

Greetings 
This may (or may not) help, but I've NEVER bought a costume.* I sew mine. *Like "Frankie's girl", I am also curvy and have larger "assets" up top. Sewing your own costume rocks because:

ONE) You pick out exactly what you want to be and can custom the costume, i.e. change sleeve lengths, add sleeves, don't add sleeves, change neckline, change hemline, etc....

TWO) You get the exact fabric and color you want. Satin? Velvet? Black? Red? Reddish-black???

THREE) CUSTOM FIT!!!!!! My top size is always quite a few sizes larger than my bottom size. Measure, measure, measure then cut and sew.

Of course, this reply only helps if you're handy with the sewing machine! I would highly suggest trying it. I've received so many compliments on my costumes, year after year, people are unbelievably shocked that I sewed them myself! Well, not family and friends now - they know better!

Good Luck!!!! Happy Haunting....

TMama


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Thank you sooo much*



MHooch said:


> I have ordered a lot of stuff over the years from BuyCostumes, and have always been satisfied with the quality of merchandise and the service. I ordered a costume one year and the wig wasn't in the package when it arrived, the party was in 2 days and I was fit to be tied. I called, and they overnighted me the wig at no cost to me and no questions asked. I have returned things as well, never a problem.
> 
> And I bought the 1x wicked witch of the west costume, and it fit great. I usually wear a women's size 16/18. Here's a pic:


This was totally exactly a huge help!!!!! I would love to learn to sew but it's rather unlikely to happen as someone who has never learned to drive (at age 42) and I was around 17 when a boyfriend taught me to tie my own shoes...true story. Also NYC teeny apt. If I tried to bring a sewing machine into my hovel I think he himself would faint. Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I have bought a couple of costumes from buycostumes.com The first one was Tina the Target it fit everywhere except that it was too short. I am a tall girl. I bought some ruffle pantalones. The second was a flapper costume that did not fit at all. I had to rent a costume at the last minute.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey girl, I've been waiting to reply to you until my dress order arrived - which it did today! I bought this dress from a site I hadn't tried before:
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/Holyclothing/Items/h429001?sck=4610009&caSKU=h429001&caTitle=Black%20Midnight%20Bella%20Peasant%20Maiden%20Satin%20Lace-Up%20Corset%20A-Line%20Dress%20Gown

Now that it's here, I can definitely recommend it! The shipping took about 10 days, I guess it comes from India. It's going to make a great base for my annual witch costume. I love the sleeves, the hemline, and the lace up bodice. I followed their fitting instructions and went with a 2X, which is my usual plus size. It fits very well, just a tiny bit snug around the arm holes/shoulders. If I order something else from them, I'll probably go up a size to the 3X. 
But what I like is the quality, this is a real garment, not some poorly made costume. It will last for years and can be accessorized all kinds of ways. Like you - I can't sew a lick - so I need a good base garment that I can add too! I was concerned that the fabric might be too flimsy, but it is a good weight cotton, and a lot of it is double panels of satin over cotton, and embroidery. Just have to read the descriptions and look carefully at the enlarged pictures!

I hope you take a look at this site (and I am in no way connected to them!) But they have sizes going way up, and the prices aren't bad. A lot of interesting dress designs and colors to work with. 
And be sure to check out the "DEALS" section - you can score dresses for way cheap. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

*Make Your Own DIY Costume*

Ordering any sized costume is a big risk. Making your own costume is the best bet. Even if you do not sew you can do it. The costume will be original and fit you perfectly. You can do it........

No-sew, DIY costumes like a bumble bee, zebra or even Fred Flintstone can be made in minutes using clothing and household items you already have. Just customize them with Fabric paint. For those preferring goulish or gory costumes, use a fake Spray Blood for fabric.

Simple transformations for costume ideas include:

White angel wings turned into pink fairy, black gothic or red devil wings 
Tights, gloves and canvas shoes become colorful accessories for superheroes, fruit and veggie characters, animals and cartoon personalities 
Old t-shirts and jeans create tie-dyed peace-loving hippie clothes 


Painting original “no-sew” costumes from inexpensive everyday household and wardrobe items creates endless options. Ideas include:

King size pillow case into a patriotic American flag or Fred Flintstone character 
Yellow leggings and t-shirt into a buzzing bumble bee 
White sweatsuit into an adorable zebra 
Oversized stuffed sweatshirt into colorful M&M candy 
Blue shorts and red tank top into Wonder Woman character

Spray Blood allows you to create realistic-looking bullet holes, dripping blood lines and blood splatter effects on fabrics, plastic, glass and rubber. The paint provides an inexpensive and simple technique to add fake blood to horror-film inspired costumes like vampires and villains and to create gory table-scapes and Halloween decor. 

Costume ideas using Spray Blood include:

Hospital scrubs into post-operating room nurses and surgeons 
Rolls of gauze into bloody mummies 
Crisp white aprons into messy butchers 
Swimsuits and foam boogie boards into shark attack victims 

It comes in eight colors: Eerie Blue, Goblin Green, Haunted Purple, Midnight Black, Mystical Gold, Cosmic Silver, Pumpkin Orange and Zombie Red. The Halloween Stencil Spray provides a shiny, silkscreen effect and is available in Black, White, Gold, Silver and Red. $5.99/can and Halloween Stencil Spray Paint is available in five colors Both are available nationwide at Party City stores and online at www.spraypaint4fabric.com. Spray Blood $5.99 each is available at Rite Aid, Jo-Ann Stores, Michaels, A.C. Moore, iParty, participating Party City stores and online. For product demo videos and project ideas visit www.simplyspray.com.

Have fun an DIY it!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

If you don't sew the best options for a true plus sized woman are the more expensive theatrical costumes.

I have bought two costumes from buycostumes.com and they have been good quality. They were in the $120 range. The cheapie ones are definitely not big enough for those of us with larger assets on top! 

I have made all my other costumes over the years, so I am picky. Most costumes are pretty poorly made, and if any part squeezes you, the stitching will rip. I have found the 'good' store bought costumes are pretty well made. I also find in the more expensive costumes there are alternatives to the 'slutty' ones. I was medusa last year (gorgeous teal fabric that shimmered), which was long but was low cut. Good thing I have my push up wonder bra!

I hope this year there is a good selection out there!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks guys ! I'm hoping that with hollowed on a Sunday I will get to go to parties on both Friday and sat. In costume then still give out candy to kids Sunday! So two good costumes and one more sedate...lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been haunting Goodwill lately picking up things that I could use for costumes. Since I am hosting my first Be WITCHY party this year I need a costume for that. We are also having our annual party, so I want something else there. The college where I work is having a dress up day and I will probably do that too. I could wear the same thing, but I am looking for options. Then our church has an event where I need something non scary.

So far I have picked up a black full length formal dress. It has a suptle embroidered design (maybe a flower) on the top front, but it is not really dominant. I also picked up a long black skirt with a nice full look. It is pretty cool and fits great. Yesterday, I found a black satin full length gored skirt. It came from Lane Bryant and is a little big in the waist, but I can fix that. It is really nice looking. These were all cheap.

I have also picked up an assortment of blouses/tops from a halter backless sort of sluty looking one (I would wear a shawl or cape). It is very elegant looking. I also found a black lace top that is cool, and black with silver threads short sleeve pull over and some other things. 

I will pull something witchy from them.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

tinafromidaho said:


> I have never tried this place but I really like the looks of some of there stuff
> http://www.pyramidcollection.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=51,1815&dispRow=1814


Wow, they have some awesome dresses! A little out of my price range though.


----------



## Haunted Carousel (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd like to make something for myself, but I always end up sewing for someone else. I sew professionally, so that's not surprising. This year my husband wants to do the crimson Dr. Horrible outfit, and I never get anything made for him either, so I'd like to this year. 

I'm not only plus size, but tall (5' 10") so I've found that a skirt that is meant to be sexy on a shorter girl isn't going to cover my assets.


----------



## WalkingDead (Sep 10, 2010)

My wife has ordered different plus size costumes and she would agree with you that they normally run a size smaller. There is something about that costume material that just has a strange fit to it. 
The only thing that I can tell you is that you have plenty of time to order and try it on so that you could exchange it if you had to.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found that "Dreamgirl" brand plus costumes are the most true to size, the most comfortable, and the most quality for the money. And, I would definitely look on Ebay first, rather than paying $40-$70 on something you will likely wear once... but that's just me. I've only ever bought a brand new costume at full price once, maybe twice.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

This site sells a lot of "Dreamgirl" brand costumes... some of them are lingerie tiny, but a lot of them are really great

http://www.3wishes.com/pluscostumes.asp


----------

